
The Verge Tech Survey - jbernardo95
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/27/16550640/verge-tech-survey-amazon-facebook-google-twitter-popularity
======
salmon30salmon
This may be a perfect example of the tech cage, where we fail to understand
the opinions of those outside of the industry. I would be very interested to
see the same survey provided to those who work in technology, especially in
the Bay Area, to see how it skews.

~~~
stri8ed
Talk about selection bias. Amazing how they extrapolate this to headlines like
"A third of America wouldn’t care if Twitter disappeared". Would be nice to
know how the study was performed, and how the population sampled.

~~~
paulsutter
80% of the US population doesn't use Twitter. Why is it hard to believe that
33% wouldn't care if Twitter disappeared?

~~~
DrScump
And "care" is ambiguous. People who loathe Twitter "care", not just people who
like it.

------
falloutx
In my opinion, Graphs seem hard to understand. For example, I wanted to
compare "Greatly Trust" part of Amazon vs Your Bank in the first graph, but
since both "Greatly Trust" sections start and end at different places, I can
only compare them based on my raw senses but to me they look exactly equal,
even if there might be a small difference.

~~~
agitator
Yeah the graphs here are a visual mess. Who decided on displaying the data
this way?

------
habosa
The utility of Amazon is really apparent in these responses. I think the "how
much would you care if company {x} disappeared" is one of the most interesting
questions. I imagine this is how people feel about that:

Apple - iPhone / Mac loyal users would be disappointed but know that Android
devices and PCs have gotten pretty good lately, not the end of the world.

Google - has all your online accounts, mail, calendar, docs, etc. Losing this
would be a massive pain, but it's not too hard to imagine some other software
company stepping into the void.

Amazon - the everything store. If this goes away many people will have to
reorganize their physical lives. More trips to the store, back to waiting
weeks (not days or hours) for niche items, paying more for almost everything.
Most importantly, it's very hard to imagine any other company developing a
logistics network like Amazon has.

I would have liked to see Uber/Lyft included in the survey. Although I have a
pretty negative opinion of the "ridesharing" industry I can't really imagine
what would happen to urban and suburban life if they just disappeared. So many
of my plans these days rely on the fact that I can summon a car to take me
somewhere without any planning, and it's not going to be horribly expensive.

~~~
criddell
I was surprised by Microsoft. I could see IT department heads missing
Microsoft and XBox loyalists, but other than that, who would miss Microsoft?
Did they survey a lot of people in Seattle?

~~~
maxsilver
Some of Microsoft overlaps Google (lots of people still use
Outlook/Hotmail/Contacts/Calendar/Office/OneDrive/Skype/etc, it's kind of a
pain to switch over everything)

The gaming community would loose an awful lot too. Not just PC Gamers, but
most of the industry development tools and workflow are largely Windows-
centric.

------
thesecondscot
Almost all of those graphics are needlessly difficult to understand.

~~~
jordache
not so.

The amount of info being conveyed is not trivial. It's nature requires reader
to think about what is being presented. There is likely not too many other
options to more clearly visualize the data.

6 values for each company, and you want to convey relativity between the
values of each company..

~~~
shogun21
I was confused by the lack of consistency across each of the graphs.

"No Opinion/Don't care" is sometimes gray, sometimes yellow, and sometime
orange.

And for some graphs, the negative reaction is on the left and others the
negative reaction is on the right.

------
mrusciano
I wish these graphs weren't rasterized. They're a bit fuzzy on my display

~~~
627467
First world reply to a first world problem.

------
caio1982
Oh poor Twitter... practically useless.

